# Willow Creek -Discover Your Spiritual Gifts...



## Mayflower (Jun 14, 2007)

Myself iam a member of an evangelical church (no-reformed baptist or presbyterian churches in our area). They are planning to the next study : Bruce Bugbee -Discover Your Spiritual Gifts the Network Way.

http://www.willowcreek.com/product.asp?invtid=PR26037&action=details

Iam very skeptical of Willow Creek, but i was wondering if someone is familiar with these kind of studies were they challenge you to discover the gifts that someone can have. Any information or thoughts of errors are most welcome and hope to et some insights concernng these studies.


----------



## Mayflower (Jun 14, 2007)

trevorjohnson said:


> I know of some calvinisitc southern baptist churches that use evaluation tools to help one discover what they might be good at and how thy might serve.
> 
> It seems to encourage an activeness to serve and helps equip people.
> 
> These tools very in quality from pretty good to bad, but the idea itself is a good one.


g

Thanks Trevor, iam only asking this because of Willow Creek.


----------



## jsup (Jun 16, 2007)

I myself haven't done much research into the Willow Creek, but I have heard a lot of questionable things regarding their theology. Rick Warren is also involved with that church which makes me skeptical.


----------



## BJClark (Jun 16, 2007)

Mayflower;

I'm not sure which product they use, but our church also uses a Spiritual Gifts Inventory tool within the New Members Class. 

And together with the church they try and help you locate a ministry that you can volunteer which uses your gifts to the best of your ability...and they are pretty useful.


----------



## turmeric (Jun 16, 2007)

Is Warren into Willow Creek now too? I think his was Saddleback. It wouldn't surprise me too much.


----------



## C. Matthew McMahon (Jun 16, 2007)

jsup said:


> I myself haven't done much research into the Willow Creek, but I have heard a lot of questionable things regarding their theology. Rick Warren is also involved with that church which makes me skeptical.


 

JSUP - please click on my signature links for filling out your signature properly. Thanks.


----------



## Puritan Sailor (Jun 17, 2007)

Mayflower said:


> Myself iam a member of an evangelical church (no-reformed baptist or presbyterian churches in our area). They are planning to the next study : Bruce Bugbee -Discover Your Spiritual Gifts the Network Way.
> 
> http://www.willowcreek.com/product.asp?invtid=PR26037&action=details
> 
> Iam very skeptical of Willow Creek, but i was wondering if someone is familiar with these kind of studies were they challenge you to discover the gifts that someone can have. Any information or thoughts of errors are most welcome and hope to et some insights concernng these studies.



It may be a helpful tool (with some discernment) to get you started in determining your gifts so you can help out in the church. But overtime your gifts can change as you grow and the circumstances/needs of your local congregation change.


----------

